

Raspberry Pi: A $25 ultra-low-cost computer that can run Quake 3 - aresant
http://www.zdnet.com/photos/raspberry-pi-a-25-ultra-low-cost-computer/6286417?tag=siu-container;attachment_3709

======
elangoc
Hopefully this doesn't become abused as the new disposable-AOL-CD of our
decade...

How would you use this for something that seemed cost-prohibitive before?
(E.g., I can see this being useful in testing server/client systems or
learning networking administration.)

------
PlanetFunk
straight to the website: <http://www.raspberrypi.org/>

